# Watermelon should be eaten alone



## guppyman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have heard that water melon should be eaten alone. 

This is because water melon digest at a rate faster than other food. Mixing water melon with other food will affect the digestion.

Do you think this is true?

Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2008)

No. Watermelon is 92 percent water - that's why it's digested quickly. There's not much there besides water. But there's no reason why eating it with something else should affect the digestion in a way that really matters.

What exactly did you hear will happen regarding digestion?


----------



## shortchef (Apr 6, 2008)

I eat watermelon alone because I like to spit the seeds out and belch a lot.  I don't know what that does for my digestion but it makes me happy!


----------



## virgo152 (Apr 6, 2008)

There is a lot of sugar in watermelon.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2008)

i've found it's fun to eat watermelon with a lot of other people.

wait. 

if you mean digestion, that makes me a cannibal.

i mean the opposite. or something like that. (eating people is also bad for the digestion.)


----------



## Bilby (Apr 7, 2008)

There are always theorys on not combining this food item/group with this item/group, and just as often as they are mentioned, they are either disproved or are unable to be proven as factual.  Do what works for you best.  Trial and error.  

Personally I like to eat fatty foods with an acidic drink cos I figure one might counter out the other.  Proof?  Not a skerrick - not that I have ever tried to find out. Does it seem to work for my system? Yup but in comparison to other drinks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> There is a lot of sugar in watermelon.



There is some sugar in watermelon - it seems like a lot because there is so much water. I don't think 10 grams of sugar in 1 cup (152 grams) of watermelon is a lot: WHFoods: Watermelon, diced


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually, it seems like a good thing to eat before you eat a fattier meal-- you fill up on water and eat less.  Does it seem that way to anybody else?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

my f-i-law found that he really had to control the amount of watermelon he ate because it affected his kidneys due to water retention......even spent an overnight in the hospital because he ate too much........can you believe the admitting chart diagnosis:  attacked by a watermelon?


----------



## Bilby (Apr 8, 2008)

Happens a lot in Perth's renal wards in summer!!  You so often hear the doctors walking around saying "no more watermelon"!  I got admitted once on too many kiwi-berries (mini kiwifruits about the size of a small grape) - too much potassium!  LOL


----------



## Zereh (Apr 8, 2008)

I've heard lots of things, but not this.

I do know that there a quite a few foods that take more calories to burn up in your body than you consume by eating them. Gotta love that ~ and no! ~ chocolate is not on the list.  But watermelon is. 

Some vegetables that are considered to be negative calorie foods are:
Asparagus
 Beets
 Broccoli
 Cabbage
 Carrots
 Cauliflower
 Celery
 Chili peppers
 Cucumbers
 Endives
 Garlic
 Leeks
 Lettuce
 Onions
 Peppers
 Radishes
 Spinach
 Turnips
 Zucchini



Some fruits that are considered to be negative calorie foods are:
Apples
 Blackberries
 Blueberries
 Cranberries
 Guava
 Grapefruit
 Honey dew melons
 Lemons
 Limes
 Mangoes
 Oranges
 Peaches
 Pineapple
 Plums
 Raspberries
 Tangerines
 Tomatoes
 Watermelon

Maybe that's why someone suggested eating it alone?


Z


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2008)

Zereh said:


> I've heard lots of things, but not this.
> 
> I do know that there a quite a few foods that take more calories to burn up in your body than you consume by eating them. Gotta love that ~ and no! ~ chocolate is not on the list.  But watermelon is.
> ...
> ...



If that were the reason, I would think the recommendation would apply to all the fruits and veggies you mentioned. The idea that one should eat watermelon alone makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## jennyhill (Apr 11, 2008)

Felt nice to know interesting facts about Water-melon. 

And I agree with you  Karenlyn, things like watermelon  need to consumed after food.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

jennyhill said:


> Felt nice to know interesting facts about Water-melon.
> 
> And I agree with you  Karenlyn, things like watermelon  need to consumed after food.



She actually suggested eating it *before* a fatty meal, to fill up on the water and so eat less of the fatty food. I think it would work - it's been shows that eating soup before a meal causes people to eat less during the meal. Same principle.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 12, 2008)

We generally eat watermelon after our lunch. It gives a soothing sensation in stomach after a spicy meal.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 12, 2008)

We have a friend here in Mexico who is a very bright guy (he is a paramedic and drives an ambulance) who was at our house for lunch one day, and we offered watermelon. "No, no, no," he cried. "I drank too much beer last night and it will kill me to eat watermelon!" He genuinely and heartily believes that eating watermelon following drinking alot of beer will be fatal.  I have not heard this from other Mexican friends, and certainly folks in the US would suffer massive fatalities following 4th of July if it were true. Incidentally, the watermelon we buy here is not really that good. We still believe that the best watermelon we have ever eaten comes from Hermiston, Oregon.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 12, 2008)

Tomatoes, members of the night shade family I believe, were considered dangerous, as I recall, when introduced into Europe.

That is the reason I rarely eat more than three or four at a sitting. Urp.

Good grief. have heard so many old wives' tales over the years about foods. 

Watermelon is a fine food.  I have shunned it for a while just because it did not appeal to me. Why?  I have no idea.

But now that I am not drinkiing beer, I might just give it a whirl.  LOL.


----------

